# Where should I put crab pots around Sydney?



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I just bought some opera house type crab pots from Kmart the other day and was wondering if anyone had some ideas of where I should drop them. I tried them in Quakers Hat Bay last night but didn't get anything.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

are they crab pots or yabby pots???? do they have a small 3inch round entry hole????


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYCXOHoAAMnfgAAQQY//8qkEFqA////wQAJS4MwIJQiGKPUynqbJpiBE9ACMNCDU9JkCZRPKeoMmgAaaNGTahoYAAaAAMmgAADQBVTRAp6RppppkDRhGTQABpFMEL3Id2KP2+aeBQeu/XroOC3/2Uy+H2tS9v1Ri0BDJ05cEFnkzlW+TQVsk3lcsIpKQoatF8Rc7MbRjAX1d10R0UW8zgdDuORWQO0NxeV7+opNW1VJESZ/Dmvc2l7NLJfgwLoRKC8wMbpzr1zU2NLKxGJCGpLDKENqbIiSaKVuNWUdVqU62NMsQTltUcCk72VetVIUwKrVxWslbCVyk+VkURahKfAosRVxJr1k3kulYtQqcOjW0mV2nQ3qNKtoanW3NXsjNuVKe6KZ04T10S/EzD9t9ez9gC+B2EMxAWLO9o5g8csw7YD8WP0NIVnMwkFCs6NUNBsnMEdW2lhxNxdMiehGun2yCC4YisPx+rHdo31ZExtWNAyarK3VYzu98MEPgemKvK55j5kDMhDPrFtSAqcVQdI2Wl5kZ9sGygW4ukTTxfjndQaFOMd6OtFVduy0TePkXFBxyuLh9S8JNEee4a2IvYocOmymAP0vYXBRqUug2FCSvsXpXqNZJCRW2t50dsSd42XZnwT7TTP80RKTCzam24qvBVcHI3GkgqiKlxBIKbmHouspjyqvLGoZY2K1oWR51mKlpWxSknEYUtpwXPgizoD0rcA4l94uDyRKQqkRqzUvkBx4iUjnAKGhhYiz1GNrJKEYcg/xdyRThQkICXOHo


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Astro said:


> are they crab pots or yabby pots???? do they have a small 3inch round entry hole????


Oopps, did I get the wrong ones? They do have the little rounds holes....feeling embarrassed now...


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Nno deano , dont feel embarressed , you just saved me from doing the same thing , was about to head up to compleate angler tomoprrow for 2 or 3 crab pots for some suspicious looking water , i want muddies , and now that i know you camn get them in sydney , i wont rest till i get a few, yyuummmmmmm, leigh , i will be sending you an invoice for publication of photos of MY river conjointly owned by WOFA :shock: :shock: , Woronora Old Farts Association , there are 6 members of said association , and we train on the Wonnie twice a week , and guard our secrets closely   , mind you , i didnt know those spots , so i will let you off with a warning this time :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't worry. I bought the *same* yabby traps and used them in a FNQ river on one of my trips to catch muddies but found that I only caught those that could fit through the gap. So, the next year I removed the wire openings and replaced them with home-made bigger ones (it involved a bit of wire work/soldering/tying etc). On the subsequent trip to the same river the traps worked a treat and I cleaned up!

The bonus with the yabby traps, is that even though you have replaced the entry ring you can still use them to catch yabbies/cherubin. A proper crab trap wont allow that!


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> You also have a chance of picking up muddies up in the back reaches of the Woronora River.


However, keep in mind though no nets/traps are allowed to be used upstream of the Woronora Bridge.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the education guys - I will go back to the fishing shop and buy some proper crab pots. Now back to question, once I do get the pots, where should I put them? Any tips?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

port hacking is off limits too. no crab traps allowed at all anywhere in the port. 

reds earlier advice would be relevant to any estuary. if you're after muddies, put them near mangroves just before high water and come back a few hours after high tide.

if you're after blue swimmers, then you can pretty much pick any shallow sandy open expanse as they tend to wander around a fair bit in open water.

once you find some, let us know!!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Good timing on this post Deano was I was also thinking this same question this past week. I recently spend a few days Barra fishing in Darwin which was unfortuately disappointing due to lack of fish. But we did get some good hauls of Mud Crabs. I enjoyed that and thought I might like to try it here in Sydney too. If the Blue swimmers are half as nasty as the muddies though, I might have to think hard about how to get them out of the traps from the kayak without losing pieces of me.

_Darwin Muddies_


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I've seen lots of pots right up the end of Bantry Bay (Middle Harbour). Also a few down the end of Sugarloaf Bay. Whether this means there are crabs or optimists around, I can't tell you.

Have you moved Deano? Middle Harbour wasn't your local was it?


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Here's a tip for storing live muddies:

If you don't know how to tie a muddie so as to restrain its claws, a really easier way is to to get some paper tape and give it a few wraps around the *closed* nipper (the nipper must be dry)

I had crabs in a sack for 3 days and they never managed to undo the tape.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Good thinking Murd , but i just wonder what the feisty little bloke if going to be doing with that other nipper while i'm taping the first one ,, ooooowwwwwwwwwwww :shock: :shock:


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> i just wonder what the feisty little bloke if going to be doing with that other nipper while i'm taping the first one


What I do is sort of put your big toe on the free nipper and keep it pushed into the ground while working on to tape the other (I never do this in the yak by the way, always come back to shore with the crabs still in the yabby trap - a loose muddie in the sik is a daunting experience!)


----------

